# Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. Januar 2017)

*Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Guten Abend,

Ein Kollege und ich, planen derzeit ein Spiel auf Greenlight zu veröffentlichen. Jetzt gehen wir davon aus, es kommt durch und wir kriegen Greenlit, wie sieht es da mit den Einnahmen aus?

Sagen wir jetzt mal wir kriegen pro Monat 50€ rein, müssen diese Versteuert werden oder müssen wir gar eine Gesellschaft gründen?

Wir haben von solchen Dingen leider keine Ahnung und hoffen daher auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Stueppi (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Du musst ALLES was du verdienst beim Finanzamt angeben, egal ob Ihr das versteuern müsst oder nicht. Am besten redet mal mit denen, eine Beratung sollte auch kostenlos sein.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Danke dir soweit, werde da später mal anrufen


----------



## P2063 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

ist ewig her, dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, grundsätzlich muss jedes Einkommen versteuert werden, aber es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Ich meine für Kleinstbeträge oder Einnahmen aus Hobbys muss bis zu einer gewissen Grenze keine Steuer entrichtet werden. Das sind irgendwas um 250€/Jahr bzw wenn man mit laufenden Kosten wie Servermiete oder Internetleitung begründen kann bis ca 400€, den genauen Betrag am besten beim Finanzamt nachfragen. Wenn es mehr ist werden sie einem Empfehlen auf jeden Fall ein Gewerbe anzumelden, was dann aber auch wieder mit dem Ärgernis verbunden ist sich mit der IHK herum schlagen zu müssen (Befreiung vom Mitgliedsbeitrag, da der in solchen Fällen gerne die Einnahmen übersteigt).

Was man auch noch beachten sollte ist der Standort. Das Einkommen muss da versteuert werden, wo es "generiert" wird, als Beispiel liest man oft dass für Google (YT, Adsense) die Steuern in Irland zu entrichten sind, ka wo das im Fall von Steam wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Wenn man keinen anderen Verdienst hat, sollte die Grenze bei 450€/Monat (=5400€/Jahr) liegen. Soll aber demnächst in eine Gesamtobergrenze pro Jahr abgewandelt werden, die bei über 6000€/Jahr liegt.


----------



## P2063 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen anderen Verdienst hat, sollte die Grenze bei 450€/Monat (=5400€/Jahr) liegen. Soll aber demnächst in eine Gesamtobergrenze pro Jahr abgewandelt werden, die bei über 6000€/Jahr liegt.



Sorry aber das ist quatsch. Der Grundfreibetrag liegt für 2017 bei 8820€/Jahr, also knapp 682€/Monat. Mit einem normalen Job, selbst mit einem tarifvertraglichen Ausbildungsentgelt, ist man da schon drüber. 

Die 450€ bzw Minijobregelung hat andere Gründe, nämlich die Beitragsbefreiung (mit Ausnahme der Rentenversicherung) für den Arbeitnehmer und geringere Beitragssätze für Sozialversicherung usw seitens des Arbeitgebers.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Wir sind uns sicher das wir die 682€ nicht im Monat erreichen werden, da es sich bei unserem Spiel um einen Top Down Zombie Shooter handelt der nicht mehr als 3€ kosten wird.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten. Wir sind uns sicher das wir die 682€ nicht im Monat erreichen werden, da es sich bei unserem Spiel um einen Top Down Zombie Shooter handelt der nicht mehr als 3€ kosten wird.



Es kommt auf die "Qualität" des Shooters an.
Top Down = Retro --> Retro ist gerade "in".
Steam ist ein riesiger Markt, da kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass das Spiel ein paar tausend mal gekauft wird.
Von den Einnahmen dürfte rund ein Drittel an Steam gehen, wenn das Spiel 5 Tausend mal runtergeladen wird, hab ihr schon Einnahmen von ca. 10 Tausend €.
Beobachtet die ersten Wochen, wenn das Spiel gut weg geht sprecht mit dem Finanzamt und/oder einem Steuerhilfeverein.


----------



## P2063 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wir sind uns sicher das wir die 682€ nicht im Monat erreichen werden



es geht nicht darum, was ihr mit dem Spiel verdient, sondern was ihr insgesamt an Einkommen habt. Es wird alles an Einkünften zusammen gerechnet was man so haben kann, Ausbildung, Gehalt, Unterhalt, Rente, Bafög, Mieteinnahmen... und eben auch euer Spiel auf Steam. Alles was dann am Ende des Jahres über dem Freibetrag liegt (für 2017 besagte 8820€) muss versteuert werden. (bzw wird dann mit dem bereits vom Gehalt abgezogenen bei der Steuererklärung verrechnet. Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass ihr einem Job bzw einer Ausbildung nach geht)

Wenn ihr also unter der ca 250€ "Hobby-Freigrenze" pro Jahr liegt: ihr müsst nichts tun. 
Wenn es geringfügig drüber ist: Beim Finanzamt nachfragen ob das noch OK ist weil man ja auch laufende Kosten (Strom, Internetverbindung) hat
Wenn es sichtlich drüber ist: auf der Steuererklärung angeben und was auch immer berechnet wird nachzahlen (bzw je nach Entfernungspauschale und weiteren Kosten die man angeben kann weniger zurückerstattet bekommen).


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Hier mal eine kleine Info zu dem Thema Steuer und Co. Jeder weiß das man bei sowas immer auf der Hut sein muss, das Finanzamt ist der sehr "brutal". Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung 

Nebeneinkünfte sind grundsätzlich einkommensteuerpflichtig. In manchen Fällen müssen Sie aber keine Steuern zahlen. Es kommt für das Finanzamt auf die Höhe Ihrer Nebeneinkünfte an:

Liegt Ihr Nebeneinkommen unter 410 Euro pro Jahr, zahlen Sie keine Steuern und müssen wegen dieser Einnahmen auch keine Steuererklärung abgeben.
Liegen Ihre Nebeneinkünfte zwischen 410 und 820 Euro im Jahr, müssen Sie die Einnahmen dem Finanzamt mitteilen. Waren Sie bis dahin nicht verpflichtet, eine Steuererklärung abzugeben, sind Sie es jetzt. Das Finanzamt gewährt Ihnen dann einen sogenannten Härteausgleich. Das heißt, dass Sie weniger Steuern zahlen, als eigentlich für Ihre Einkünfte fällig wären. Die konkrete Höhe der Steuern wird im Einzelfall berechnet.
Nebeneinkünfte von 820 Euro und mehr pro Jahr müssen voll versteuert werden.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Einkommen gibt es bis auf das Game nur Taschengeld bei uns 

Und was die Qualität betrifft: Das ganze ist ein Freizeitprojekt. Wenn es fertig ist, ist es fertig. Und damit meine ich nicht: 2 Patches und gut ist 

Ich weiß ja nicht in wie weit das ein Problem wäre, aber wir sind Minderjährig. Dadurch sind wir ja nur beschränkt Geschäftsfähig. Wie sieht es denn aus wenn das ganze über unsere Eltern laufen würde.
Soweit ich im Kopf hab, hat mein Vater eine Gesellschaft, könnte es quasi darüber laufen?


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Du kannst mit Erlaubnis der Eltern und dem Vormundschaftsgericht selbst eine Gesellschaft gründen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

Das ist ja was feines! 

Hatte das Thema letztens in "Wui". Hätte nie gedacht das ich es jetzt doch mal brauch


----------



## P2063 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiel bei Steam veröffentlichen*

also wenn ihr wirklich sicher seit, 
a) nicht über den zu erfragenden Hobby-Betrag von ca 250-600€/Jahr zu kommen bzw
b) zwar über die Hobby-Grenze, aber nicht über den Jahresfreibetrag von 8820€ kommt,

dann würde ich im Fall a) garnichts tun bzw im Fall b) seid ihr zwar auch als minderjährige verpflichtet, das Einkommen auf einer Steuererklärung anzugeben, werdet aber einfach nur einen Steuerbescheid über 0€ bekommen.

da das Spiel ja erst noch erscheint, habt ihr auch sowieso noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr zu beobachten wie gut es läuft, die Steuererklärung wird schließlich nicht im voraus abgegeben. Nur wenn abzusehen ist, dass ihr tatsächlich über den Freibetrag kommen solltet, dann solltet ihr für alles was darüber liegt berücksichtigen eine Rücklage zwischen 32-45% für die Steuerforderung zu bilden.

Wenn ihr euch entschließen solltet euch selbstständig zu machen sieht es btw anders aus, dann wird das Finanzamt eine Abschätzung eurer zu erwartenden Einkünfte verlangen und die daraus berechnete Steuer ist im Voraus zu zahlen. Das wird dann erst später mit den tatsächlichen Einnahmen verrechnet. (ging meiner Frau mal so, da hat die Uni für die Vergabe eines Forschungsauftrags im Umfang von 160 Stunden eine Gewerbeanmeldung verlangt. Statt das als einmalige, befristete Sache zu verbuchen, hat unser Finanzamt das eine "extra Monatsgehalt" dann aufs Jahr hochgerechnet und im nächsten Jahr eine Vorauszahlung von mehreren tausend Euro für den gar nicht mehr existierenden Job verlangt. War ganz schön nervig den Laden zu überzeugen, dass es eigentlich nix zu holen gibt.)


----------

